# What does LSP mean?



## nexus66 (May 15, 2007)

What more can I say?


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm not telling you - use the search!


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

That's just mean  - last stage protection.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm allowed to be mean - it's my perogative.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Last Stage Product actually.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

I love a bit of LSP action, I was out yesterday putting another layer of Onyx down. Mmmmm was looking great and smelling lovely.


----------



## nexus66 (May 15, 2007)

drpellypo said:


> I'm not telling you - use the search!


Yeah - tried that, but waiting 15 seconds between searches very quickly becomes a PITA!

Thanks to the rest of ya! :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Last Stage Product indeed!


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

nexus66 said:


> Yeah - tried that, but waiting 15 seconds between searches very quickly becomes a PITA!
> 
> Thanks to the rest of ya! :thumb:


Actually, I'll let you off, because if you type LSP in the search, nowt comes up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Last Step Product.


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Last Step Product.


Thats what i thought, all the same anyway - it goes on last


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2007)

Scud said:


> Thats what i thought, all the same anyway - it goes on last


True! Whether the "S" means step/stage makes no difference really. Just having an irritating day at work so I'm in Mr Pedantic mode


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

drpellypo said:


> Actually, I'll let you off, because if you type LSP in the search, nowt comes up!


Too few letters.
Which is crap.
How many products are described by three letters? 109/NXT/SRP/SFX/SS1........
How many can you search for?
A big fat zero.


----------



## TJMurphy (May 29, 2006)

Thanks for asking - I always assumed the "S" meant Sealant myself. Glad I didn't make myself look stupid by asking.

Whoops 
Tony


----------



## nexus66 (May 15, 2007)

Ok, so if I use a polish that lets me go straight to LSP, are we talking about a sealant (EGP, Gloss Guard), or Carnauba Wax? I tend to think a coat of EGP then Carnauba.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

nexus66 said:


> Ok, so if I use a polish that lets me go straight to LSP, are we talking about a sealant (EGP, Gloss Guard), or Carnauba Wax? I tend to think a coat of EGP then Carnauba.


Either or both. An LSP is essentially any form of paint protection be it a sealant or a wax.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Phisp said:


> Either or both. An LSP is essentially any form of paint protection be it a sealant or a wax.


Spot on - whether it be Last Stage Product, Last Step Product or whatever you want it to be... LSP = Sealent or Wax.


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Presumably, LSP also applies to tyre dressing, trim dressing, glass cleaner etc as that is also at the 'last stage'?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Not generally, or at least, I've never heard of these products being described under the LSP banner, it more applying to the paint really.


----------



## jezza (Dec 28, 2006)

So it's not _Lovely Shiny Peice_ then?

Jezza


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2007)

Nor Last Seen Polishing


----------



## Triggaaar (May 4, 2007)

LSP was coined by Hanna car washes in the 1970s, when they added wax to their automated car washing. They were marketing their car washes as the best available, and LSP was an extra wash option that stood for "Let's Seal & Polish". I don't know when it changed to last stage/step protection, but that's not the original meaning.


----------

